# ACC permissions changed on /dev/null

## atemv

Hello evryone!

The ACC on my /dev/null chaged to:

```
-rw------- 1 root root 19 Oct 19 19:51 null
```

from the previous state what I can not recall.. maybe:

```
-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Oct 19 20:00 /dev/null
```

I fixed it with:

```
chmod 666 /dev/null
```

But I am more than curious about the reason...

Any suggestion?

Leads:

I established a very basic FIFO connection between Blender and Emacs when the problem occurred.

----------

## khayyam

 *atemv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -rw------- 1 root root 19 Oct 19 19:51 null
> ```
> ...

 

atemv ... well, for whatever reason, its not a 'character device' (indicated by 'c' in the first field of the output).

```
# ls -l /dev/null

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2015-10-05 08:45 /dev/null

# file /dev/null

/dev/null: character special (1/3)
```

I'm not sure how you are creating the device, perhaps your fifo clobbered it .... anyhow:

```
# mknod /dev/null c 1 3
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## NeddySeagoon

atemv,

Thats not fixed it, its marginally less broken.

```
 $ ls -l /dev/null

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 May 12  2013 /dev/null
```

/dev/null is a character special device. Thats the c in crw-rw-rw- above.

You have a normal file.

It you need to make any device nodes by hand, you must use mknod.

A reboot should fix it as for most users /dev is a fake filesystem in RAM and is recreated every boot.

----------

## atemv

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> atemv,
> 
> /dev/null is a character special device. Thats the c in crw-rw-rw- above.
> 
> You have a normal file.
> ...

 

Thanks I got it, however I am very curious about the reason. I will tinker with similar things today, maybe it will reproduce the error.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

atemv,

Whatever trashed your /dev/null was running as root, since it created a root owned ordinary file.

----------

